# Police Clearance Certificate



## coolmohsin4u (Oct 9, 2010)

HI everyone, 

A very happy new year wishes to all.

I request advice from forum members on my case.

I reside in bahrain with my family (wife and 2 yrs old daughter) . I have recently (08/11/2011) received email from DIAC confirming that they have considered my VISA Application for Australia and they requested me to submit PCC & medicals for self and family latest by 08/12/2011 and informed me that if there is any delay in submitting, to intimate them in advance.

As I could'nt get my and spouse PCC, I emailed on 28/11/2011 to DIAC requesting extension of time for 2 months as I had to get PCC from INDIA, Bahrain, Qatar and Dubai (I had earlier lived in all these places). I did'nt get any reponse for my email and when second time i emailed the same i got an automessage that my email has been forwarded to the concerned case officer. no reply after that from them.

In the mean while i got PCC for india and bahrain and I am in process of sending PCC request to dubai by courier. With regards to Qatar PCC, my friends informed me that the qatar embassy in doha is not accepting my documents and i wont be given PCC for qatar. And the problem is that in Bahrain, the local qatar embassy had informed me that they had stopped issuing PCC since 2 yrs.

Now my questions are the following:

1. I haven't received any reply from DIAC regarding extension of time for the submission of my and spouse PCC documents and also medicals. What does it mean. Shall I wait for their reply or start sending the PCC documents which ever i have obtained?

2. If, by any reason, i could'nt get PCC of Qatar, will the DIAC still consider my visa application and approve it.?

I kindly request the forum members to help me out as i am in great dilemma.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

coolmohsin4u said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> A very happy new year wishes to all.
> 
> ...


You should send the PCC docs which is with you..No point holding them back..
regarding the PCC from Qatar; explain the situation to your CO


----------



## coolmohsin4u (Oct 9, 2010)

Thankx for the quick reply,

I shall send whatever PCC's i have with me. Regarding medicals also, I had requested my case officer in the extension of time letter that, whether I could submit my medicals at the same time of submitting the PCC. But since i did'nt get any response from my case officer regarding that, what do you advice, shall I proceed with the medicals of self and family and submit the same to them along with the PCC which I have.

Kindly advice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

You need to do all the things you are able to do and send them asap! Your CO will wait for police checks as they will be aware of the waiting periods for some countries are greater than others. But they will not wait for something that do not have such barriers and you are able to do.


----------



## coolmohsin4u (Oct 9, 2010)

_shel said:


> You need to do all the things you are able to do and send them asap! Your CO will wait for police checks as they will be aware of the waiting periods for some countries are greater than others. But they will not wait for something that do not have such barriers and you are able to do.


Thank you Shel,

I will get my Medicals done soon and send whatever documents are ready with me.

Have a good day.

Bye


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

My wife name is not on mentioned on my passport. I went to Indian Passport Office they said first i need to have spouse name added on my passport for which they will take 45 days and then they will issue PCC to me . However CO has given me just 28 days . Please guide me what shall i do....


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Sandeep;
I have gone through a similar situation recently (In fact a lot of guys have been in this stupid situation on lately so there's nothing to worry )...
there are a lot of posts on this forum which will guide you..
you simply need to get a new passport with your wife's name in it. Meanwhile mail the CO without fail and explain this situation and ask for more time. DIAC will definitely consider your situation and give you more time..



sandeep malhotra said:


> My wife name is not on mentioned on my passport. I went to Indian Passport Office they said first i need to have spouse name added on my passport for which they will take 45 days and then they will issue PCC to me . However CO has given me just 28 days . Please guide me what shall i do....


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

thanks plz let me know how much time CO will extend... As in India processing time is too much and worst part is that it is not fixed .....


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

The CO will know how slow or quick they can be in various countries and the processes you have to go through and will give you enough time so long as you let them know.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

The CO knows how much time each country takes for issuing PCC so you need not worry abt it.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

I got following reply what it meand... Please help me

Thank you for your email and documents. You have provided evidence of applying for the police certificates which is sufficient evidence within the time frame of the response of 28 days for the requested documents no further extension is required. Please scan and email the certificates once they are received


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

sandeep malhotra said:


> I got following reply what it meand... Please help me
> 
> Thank you for your email and documents. You have provided evidence of applying for the police certificates which is sufficient evidence within the time frame of the response of 28 days for the requested documents no further extension is required. Please scan and email the certificates once they are received


If you have the file number of your PCC application then you need to scan it and send it to the CO along with the expected time that the PCC will take.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

actually I have applied for the re issue of passport in order to have spouse name .. only after this Indian Passport Office will issue me the PCC . I have already submitted the eveidence to CO hat i had applied for reissue of passport. And CO has replied me the followwing mail...

"
*Thank you for your email and documents. You have provided evidence of applying for the police certificates which is sufficient evidence within the time frame of the response of 28 days for the requested documents no further extension is required. Please scan and email the certificates once they are received*"

Will he saying that i can submit the PCC once i get even if I received beyond the deadilne given to me ...


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Guys,
just a small question. While applying for Indian PCC from Dubai, what exactly is done ? Will they be checking for previous records and also make a visit to the mentioned address and search in person ? Sorry for this dump question. The reason being that my parents are living in a different address (nearby) than which is in my passport. (Distant relatives are still living in that mentioned address) Will that be ok ?
My passport was issued in Dubai and my wife's and daughters also was issued in Dubai. All replies appreciated.
Thanks 
Raj


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

I also have a question regarding police clearance certificate. I have been working in Qatar in 2006 for 1,5 year on a work visa and I have been travelling home in this period every 8 weeks. Now I am applying for a permanent visa in aus and need police clearance certificates of where I lived the last 10 years. Do I need to get a police clearance certificate from this period out of qatar or is it not needed?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes it will be needed if that is where you lived and worked, even if you went home every few weeks. If you gave your CO form 80 and your application for with your address & place of work there for that period they will request it from you. I would look up the process for obtaining PCC from there so you can start organising what you will need and how long it will take.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

_shel said:


> Yes it will be needed if that is where you lived and worked, even if you went home every few weeks. If you gave your CO form 80 and your application for with your address & place of work there for that period they will request it from you. I would look up the process for obtaining PCC from there so you can start organising what you will need and how long it will take.


hi _shel,
what do u think about the pcc check?


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have been to UK couple of times on project work.. first to Scotland (8months i.e. May10 to DEC10), next to London (5months i.e. Feb11 to June11)... Do I need a PCC for this? I am in India right now, I can get PCC from here, but do I really need PCC from UK as well... can someone please input your thoughts...


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

I was trying to fill form 80, its asking all address i leaved last 10 year, do i need to mention where i stayed when i did my college and my USA travel for 3 weeks? and do i need to get PCC from USA?


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

Dear Forum Members,

I read in an earlier post that some of the PCC applicants have been asked to add the spouse name first and then apply for PCC. If we add the spouse name first then will the passport not be changed? Dont we need to maintain the same passport number throughout the application?

regards,
Anant


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

shyamvpillai said:


> i was trying to fill form 80, its asking all address i leaved last 10 year, do i need to mention where i stayed when i did my college and my usa travel for 3 weeks? And do i need to get pcc from usa?


yes

you need to write about your short trips also in form 80.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

thinkpanther said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I read in an earlier post that some of the PCC applicants have been asked to add the spouse name first and then apply for PCC. If we add the spouse name first then will the passport not be changed? Dont we need to maintain the same passport number throughout the application?
> 
> ...


No need to endorse your spouse name in passport for applying PCC........


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

JP Mosa said:


> No need to endorse your spouse name in passport for applying PCC........


It is better to get spouse name added on urs passport
also once u got new passport intimate to your CO abt new passport no
As urs new passport last page will be having old passport no too 
No need to worry


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sandeep malhotra said:


> It is better to get spouse name added on urs passport
> also once u got new passport intimate to your CO abt new passport no
> As urs new passport last page will be having old passport no too
> No need to worry


I already applied PCC and got it without endorsing my wife's name in India.......same is the case with my wife in Australia............so no worries broda.....


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi i need help about pcc

well for PCC, today i went PSK but they told me to show letter of asking documents by CO, they didnt do before CO allocation...

I also went to local police station, they issued PCC IN JUST word format with normal police inspector stamp.. on the spot...

which is acccpeted??? Shud I wait for CO to go with PSCK... 

or *it is accepted by local police station?*


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

jayptl said:


> hi i need help about pcc
> 
> well for PCC, today i went PSK but they told me to show letter of asking documents by CO, they didnt do before CO allocation...
> 
> ...


Did you fill the online firm before going to PSK? You cannot submit police station letter. It will be rejected


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

how fill up form ?? in psk website?? it is redirected to save button option..

how to make payment?? local PSK??

THEY want proof of CO asking for PCC.. they dont give directly just based on visa lodgement letter or invitation letter


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

jayptl said:


> how fill up form ?? in psk website?? it is redirected to save button option..
> 
> how to make payment?? local PSK??
> 
> THEY want proof of CO asking for PCC.. they dont give directly just based on visa lodgement letter or invitation letter


I got it without any letter. Payment you can make later in cash. To fill form go to PSK website and click online applications and select PCC


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

HI PANTHER

how fill up form

Online Form Submission : Apply Online : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva 
bby this link?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

after filing form they must make payment with apps, read it,,

do they call us for appoinment or verification??


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

jayptl said:


> after filing form they must make payment with apps, read it,,
> 
> do they call us for appoinment or verification??


I have used the same site. You don't need to pay online. Take printout of form, proof of address etc and visit PSK without appointment


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

jayptl said:


> THNX BUDDY lets try,, but those people need proof for CO allocation status..
> 
> if i go der with passport they will issue?? howmuch time it will take?? how to pay fees( howmuch) by cash hand? to PSK


If you apply in the same city where the passport is issued from, it takes 1 day else around 15 days. You need to pay rs 500 per application


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Dear expats,

I wanted to know when, i mean at what point is police clearance certificate required during the whole process.
I am asking you this to know if it is logical to prepare PCC in advance.
Will a PCC more than 6-12 months old work?

Thanks in advance


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> I wanted to know when, i mean at what point is police clearance certificate required during the whole process.
> I am asking you this to know if it is logical to prepare PCC in advance.
> ...


As far as I know, and someone can correct me if I am wrong, pcc works for 1 year. But date of Pcc or medicals will impact the first date of entry into Australia


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

thinkpanther said:


> As far as I know, and someone can correct me if I am wrong, pcc works for 1 year. But date of Pcc or medicals will impact the first date of entry into Australia


Thank you for your reply Thinkpanther


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

thinkpanther said:


> As far as I know, and someone can correct me if I am wrong, pcc works for 1 year. But date of Pcc or medicals will impact the first date of entry into Australia


Police report is required for DIBP only or is it required by states for state nomination application documentation as well?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Police report is required for DIBP only or is it required by states for state nomination application documentation as well?


Hi kharelshishir,

Its required only after you lodge the Visa..


----------



## Shrsan (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi permalink,

i have some quarries regarding my pcc from Bahrain. I lived in Bahrain for 19 months from 2007 and now im in Australia and at this stage im on the process of my permanent resident. As far i know i need to submit my PCC for Bahrain and im looking for it but i couldnt find any embassy or the consulate here in Australia. Do you have any idea how can i get my PCC here in Australia.??


----------

